# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Modeling, Design, Scanners >  3D-print model cars?

## jeffmorris

I searched the Internet for anything related to 3D-printing model cars. I would like to 3D-print parts for the model car and assemble it much like model car kits that you buy in stores. The maximum size of objects to be 3D-printed is 8.9 inches long, 5.7 inches wide, and 5.9 inches high. I found working engines and transmissions on Thingiverse web site. I'll start with a simple generic car with working parts. Any suggestions? The Visible V8 engine is available but the Visible Chassis was discontinued a long time ago. I think  that the Visible V8 and Visible Chassis were based on 1950s cars.

----------


## awerby

You want to do this without having to model anything? And you want it all for free? If so, just wait until someone else does all this work for you and gives it away...

----------


## jeffmorris

I was looking for 3D models similar to the car at https://cults3d.com/en/various/80-rally-car. I found some PDF files from Chevrolet/GMC for companies that add bodies to trucks and vans. There are drawings in the PDF files for bodies and chassis.

----------


## 3dex ltd

Have you seen this: https://pinshape.com/items/14797-3d-...-formula-1-car

I think its a good place to start. 

Or if you're looking for a challenge then try this: http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:844949

However, if you want something more specific then I think it will require you to design it yourself. But Ill keep a look out for anything that may be of interest for you.

----------


## Sebastian Finke

Not really giving us a lot to go on. Are you doing your own printing or outsoucing? Do you have models ready or must they be designed. What about finishing; doing it yourself or outsourcing?

----------


## jeffmorris

I want to design, print, and finish the cars myself using my PowerSpec Ultra 3D printer. When designing the cars, how can I make sure that I have clearance between working parts such as doors and bodies?

----------


## 3dex ltd

The one way to make sure you have clearance between parts is by making them two separate parts and printing them separately. Otherwise you will run the risk of them printing together. 

Have a look at the model of the Bugatti Veyron I posted a link to earlier. You'll see how many components are separate parts. This is how you would have to design your cars to ensure that parts were separated. 

Hope this helps

----------

